# Radiator leaking from lower-driver side port



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

That's a transmission line connection. There's a heat exchanger inside the radiator tank. You're going to have to replace the radiator.


----------



## Octane (Feb 13, 2021)

Drain plug


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

I was paying more attention to the illustration rather than the picture. Indeed it could be the drain plug or its seal. Whatever you do, you don't want to continually overheat the engine because once is enough to cause very expensive repairs.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if the OP circled the wrong thing in the pic on the right.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sometimes there are blank plugs in radiators for connections to optional coolers that may not be present on your build. I suppose it is possible that the seal for this one is leaking... if indeed the circled part is what is leaking. If so, remove it and inspect it. If there is an o-ring that can be replaced. If the threads are wet add some teflon tape or thread sealant and reassemble.


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks



huesmann said:


> I wonder if the OP circled the wrong thing in the pic on the right.


There's a good chance? Looking at it (even in brighter light), there's no metal
On the picture on the right, there's metal, and it looks like the input/output equivalent of the similar output on top of it.



Wrenrex said:


> That's a transmission line connection. There's a heat exchanger inside the radiator tank. You're going to have to replace the radiator.


If it is a transmission cooling line, the line itself is missing...maybe it fell down to the road and ripped off? Also, that means the connector with metal broke off, so I'll have to replace the radiator as well as the line.
Or it might be a drain plug.

Out of curiosity, how do these radiators work? My understanding is that there are input/output, which are as follows:
1) Coolant pump
2) Engine (oil)
3) Transmission (fluid)
Do the engine and transmission lines carry coolant, and they do the heat exchange at the engine/transmission, or do they carry engine oil/transmission fluid, and they do the heat exchange at the radiator?

Since water is clearly coming out of there, then it's obviously not the transmission cooling line.


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

Octane said:


> Drain plug


Doesn't seem like the more modern chevy express have drain plugs? Although that's for 3500, I have 1500. But I couldn't find anything for 1500 either, so maybe it's only for older 3500.


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm guessing based on the picture that there's not supposed to be anything coming out of it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

meepslive said:


> I'm guessing based on the picture that there's not supposed to be anything coming out of it.
> View attachment 656516



Your best chance is to take this radiator out, and take it to a good radiator repair shop locally.

Most modern radiators have plastic tanks now, and those orifices often get stripped threads, and need replaced.

Is your vehicle an Automatic transmission?

Those are there for cooling the Auto trans oil.


ED


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

It's automatic transmission.

Maybe it's an engine line?









Seems like I'm in over my head; I'll probably call a mechanic.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

meepslive said:


> It's automatic transmission.
> 
> Maybe it's an engine line?
> View attachment 656519
> ...


 We have those here , (ASE CERTIFIED , that is). 

Is there a line in that hole, or just a fitting?

ED


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

There's nothing in that hole or any loose things near it. If there was a cap, it fell off and was lost. If there was a line, the line went somewhere else and ripped off and was lost. But if it was indeed a rigid metal pressurized line of some kind, it should have stayed in place, and not been caught in the road or something and ripped off. So I don't think it was a rigid metal pressurized line?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

meepslive said:


> There's nothing in that hole or any loose things near it. If there was a cap, it fell off and was lost. If there was a line, the line went somewhere else and ripped off and was lost. But if it was indeed a rigid metal pressurized line of some kind, it should have stayed in place, and not been caught in the road or something and ripped off. So I don't think it was a rigid metal pressurized line?



Ok, I'm back to suggesting that you take the radiator out, and go to a radiator repair shop, to see if they can fix that.

Or buy a N O S from E-bay, and just replace the radiator. 

As it is you are down, until it is repaired anyway. 

Do not drive it and OVERHEAT the engine, or you are now buying an engine too.

N O S = NEW OLD STOCK.



ED


----------



## Octane (Feb 13, 2021)

meepslive said:


> Doesn't seem like the more modern chevy express have drain plugs? Although that's for 3500, I have 1500. But I couldn't find anything for 1500 either, so maybe it's only for older 3500.
> View attachment 656515


If it came with a blockoff plug as opposed to an actual drain plug you can find a plug of some type.Either the oem or a bolt with some teflon tape applied to stop the leak.A radiator shop can tell you what to do with it I'm sure.If you need to drain it just take off the lower hose at the radiator end and drain


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

I don't see any transmission lines in the picture posted, so it might have an external cooler. These radiators generally aren't repairable.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Sometimes there are blank plugs in radiators for connections to optional coolers that may not be present on your build. I suppose it is possible that the seal for this one is leaking... if indeed the circled part is what is leaking. If so, remove it and inspect it. If there is an o-ring that can be replaced. If the threads are wet add some teflon tape or thread sealant and reassemble.


This. Manufacturers often use parts in multiple applications, e.g. cars without transmission coolers may have a radiator with the cooler fittings just closed off. Helps with inventory—only need to stock one type of radiator.


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

huesmann said:


> This. Manufacturers often use parts in multiple applications, e.g. cars without transmission coolers may have a radiator with the cooler fittings just closed off. Helps with inventory—only need to stock one type of radiator.


Makes sense

I called a mechanic, he said he didn't know what it was exactly, but to replace the entire radiator. I have it coming in the mail. Here we go


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

The hole on the side connects to the bigger hole on the front in front of the o ring


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... The drain plug is missin',......


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... The drain plug is missin',......


If I search online, no one sells drain plugs for my vehicle...so might as well get myself a brand new radiator.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Find a local junkyard...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

HotRodx10 said:


> Find a local junkyard...


Even a N A P A store. 

ED


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Even a N A P A store.
> 
> ED


Yeah, that will probably work, too.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

After further investigation, it may be that OE radiator didn't have a drain petcock. You might take a picture of the hole with a tape measure in the picture and show it to someone at a local parts store.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

HotRodx10 said:


> After further investigation, it may be that OE radiator didn't have a drain petcock. You might take a picture of the hole with a tape measure in the picture and show it to someone at a local parts store.



It looks like the radiator is out now, so just take the radiator with you to a parts store.
Post # 19.
ED


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Might have to go to the dealer for this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Aren't those the same thing?? ;-)




[QUOTE said:


> HotRodx10 said:
> Find a local junkyard...



"de-nagorg, post: 6484554, member: 222917"]
Even a N A P A store.

ED
[/QUOTE]


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> It looks like the radiator is out now, so just take the radiator with you to a parts store.
> Post # 19.
> ED


Oh yeah, good catch; good idea. whether it's supposed to be a drain petcock, or something else, they may be able to find something that will fit it.


----------



## meepslive (Jun 28, 2021)

Got a new el-cheapo radiator from Amazon ($100), car is fixed now. There was definitely a drain plug, but the two radiators had different drain plugs, not sure what was up with that...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Different manufacturers can use different sized plugs is all.


----------

